# Goldens say grace before dinner - sweet



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Saying 'Grace' before dinner'. You don¹t have to understand Mandarin Chinese to appreciate this...........some dogs are way ahead of the kids now-a-days with manners!


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=604775426257928 

​


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting that. Not only did they say grace, they took their empty bowls and put them away. Loved the Golden who peeked during grace and didn't quite have the clean up down but his buddy helped him out. Wish that lady gave training classes here.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

lol ------------> Thank you   
perfect -------> Good doggies


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Great video thank you for posting.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

That was incredible!!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love*

Love, love, love, love, it!!


----------



## dustin_swearengin (Jun 23, 2014)

Every dog lovers will like your pet because she looks healthy, strong and loyal. Do you have any photos of your dog? I want to see more pictures of your pet.


----------

